# Enneagram types denial



## Lightshadow86 (May 19, 2011)

I was thinking about this, that there are so many traits several types will deny they have, and often therefore misstype themselves. Here are some examples:

- A type 6 is pessimistic, but would not say that, would rather call it being realistic
- A type 9 have often magical idealistic thougts, but would deny them thinking magical, because for them, it makes sense.
- Everyone would say type 1s are very self diciplined. A type 1 would have a hard time recongizing this, because he/she will always think he/she is diciplined enough.
- A type 1 would say that they are not angry when they are, they are just slightly annoyed. 

You got any good examples from your type? =)
I think this really brings light into the types


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Type 9 isn't procratinating, just relaxing.
Starts out with a good goal, but gets too excited and takes on two many tasks.
Then need to relax until the pressure of the goals goes away, the pressure is this cruel worlds fault of 
course not the 9 taking on too much too handle.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

A 3 isn't cutting corners, just being efficient.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Type 7 isn't all over the place, they just have many interests 
Type 4 doesn't think they are special snowflakes, they just think they have more personal insight than most others 
Type 1 is not perfectionistic, they just know how things should be done 

I may or may not actually think these things :kitteh:


----------



## Lightshadow86 (May 19, 2011)

Keep'em coming


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

A 2 isn't smothering, they just care.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Type 9 sounds too wishy-washy and pacifist. Can't be me because I'm not (but I try to diffuse conflict in my personal life)


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

When a 1 is angry and yelling at you, they're not being critical - they're just exchanging ideas.

When a 6 winds the clock a whole half hour early and refuses to trust "your time", they're not being paranoid - just well prepared. (stolen from a friend's anecdote)

When a 7 starts multitasking in the midst of a 30 second pan-cake cooking process, they're not being impatient - it's called being efficient. 

When a 7 acts without thinking - they're not impulsive, they're merely being decisive.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

A 2 wants others simply to notice and appreciate their helpful actions, but many times they will not admit it. They will instead make themselves believe that they are of pure, altruistic intentions.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

An 8 doesn't want to be a control freak, they are just the best person for the job, lol!:tongue:


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Type 1 has purified themselves of flaws, the're perfect and they are right. And anyone who says otherwise needs to be shown the light! (yes, delusional ones like to rhyme)

Type 2 is not clingy, just totally loyal and there for you all the time! 

Type 3 is totally winning at life, totally not a failure, see, I'm the kind of person who should be loved and rich and amazing and have a great life, it's all going awesomely.

Type 4 has tried harder to find their true self than all those other people, they are shallow and fake.

Type 5 doesn't feel weak, knowledge is power! I'm smarter than them all, they can't touch me.

Type 6 is simply prudent, busting those fears will bust away the anxiety. I think...

Type 7 is on the up, up, up and leaps ahead of all the troubles! Yep, no problems in sight.

Type 8 is dominant, they're conquering and surviving this nasty big bad world. Weakness never existed in them, only around them.

Type 9 is alright, doesn't need to worry. It'll work out in the end, no use arguing...


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Type 3: I'm not a show-off, I'm just telling you all the great things I've done in my life.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Type 7:

I'm not scattered, I have many interests and hobbies.
I'm not offensive, some people just don't have a sense of humour.
I'm not in denial, I prefer to focus on the positive.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

5:
I am not a hermits, I just prefer to alone, most of the time.
I am not ever analytic, everyone else is just too lazy to think.
I don't put walls around myself, there are more like bullet proof windows...

3:
I am not seeking attention, I can't help if others find me so admirable!


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> An 8 doesn't want to be a control freak, they are just the best person for the job, lol!:tongue:


This one scares me cuzz I've actually said more or less of the same. :/


----------

